# How much rice and meat should I feed Sophie?



## BinsZ (Apr 20, 2017)

I'm giving her some rice with broth this past few weeks but I don't know how much rice should I feed her. I am giving her meat when we're eating also since she is making those sad faces and like begging for it.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

"none" would be the best choice.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I would find a quality dog food and only feed it to your dog. 
Most food humans eat has too many added spices and salt in it which is not good for dogs. You may also have the problem where your dog won't eat his dog food at all and he/she may not get the vitamins and nutrients it needs to be healthy. 

If you want to give your dog fresh fruits or vegetables that's ok but check this list below I have included before doing so because there are some that can be toxic to dogs. Also, if you are supplementing your dog's meals with fruits/vegetables or anything else, you should figure in the additional calories of whatever you are giving them in the total amount of calories per feeding. Overfeeding can result in weight gain which will put stress on their joints and other organs such as their heart. 

Here is a list from the AKC about what fruits and vegetables are safe to give your dog-

Fruits & Vegetables Dogs Can and Can't Eat - American Kennel Club


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Being overweight is linked to all kinds of cancers in humans (much to my chagrin since I could stand to lose quite a bit) and common sense says that if it ups the risk for us it also increases for our dogs. Feeding a Golden Retriever everytime he gives you the sad face is going to result in a dog that will be overweight if she isn't already. Why in the world would you take a breed of dog that already appears to have a higher risk of dying from cancer and give her another strike against her chances of living into her teens? 

Focus on giving her quality nutrition for her lifestyle (is she a coach potato? she won't get as many calories, if you want to feed her more than you need to increase her daily exercise more.) Stop feeding her people food. Both of my dogs would prefer to eat people food, my husband would prefer to have brownies for lunch every day and my kids, well my KIDS give me the sad face and would love to eat sugar and more sugar every day at every meal. I don't allow it because I love them too much. Love your girl enough to say no to her.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

hotel4dogs said:


> "none" would be the best choice.


I have to agree with this. The best thing you can do for your dog, sad eyes or not, is to feed a high quality balanced kibble, and nothing else. 

Human foods can disrupt their GI tract and cause weight gain. 

I'd focus on training her not to beg - she should not be allowed to beg at the dinner table. And don't worry about her being sad. You are potentially doing her harm by feeding her table scraps.


----------



## Lambeau0609 (Aug 3, 2015)

Why rice and broth? Zero nutrition value. Find a health kibble to feed your dog.


----------



## BinsZ (Apr 20, 2017)

nolefan said:


> Being overweight is linked to all kinds of cancers in humans (much to my chagrin since I could stand to lose quite a bit) and common sense says that if it ups the risk for us it also increases for our dogs. Feeding a Golden Retriever everytime he gives you the sad face is going to result in a dog that will be overweight if she isn't already. Why in the world would you take a breed of dog that already appears to have a higher risk of dying from cancer and give her another strike against her chances of living into her teens?
> 
> Focus on giving her quality nutrition for her lifestyle (is she a coach potato? she won't get as many calories, if you want to feed her more than you need to increase her daily exercise more.) Stop feeding her people food. Both of my dogs would prefer to eat people food, my husband would prefer to have brownies for lunch every day and my kids, well my KIDS give me the sad face and would love to eat sugar and more sugar every day at every meal. I don't allow it because I love them too much. Love your girl enough to say no to her.


Is it fine to not give ger even if she cries? She always watch us eating or when any of us eat and she begs for it.


----------



## Lambeau0609 (Aug 3, 2015)

She could be begging because she is hungry if you are only feeding her rice and broth. Why isn't she eatting dog food at her meals? And train her to not be near you when your eatting.


----------



## BinsZ (Apr 20, 2017)

Lambeau0609 said:


> She could be begging because she is hungry if you are only feeding her rice and broth. Why isn't she eatting dog food at her meals? And train her to not be near you when your eatting.


I tried different dog foods but she only eat it when there's nothing left to eat. She skips meals sometimes coz of it. How should we train her not going near us when we are eating? We tried locking her up upstairs but she just keeps barking and crying with those high-pitched sound. What does the high-pitch bark means? And the super high-pitch whine?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

It means she has you very, very well trained already!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

She'll eat her kibble when she gets hungry enough. Rice and broth is NOT a balanced diet for her, nor is just feeding her table scraps. You're going to have to learn to ignore her crying when you have her put away during dinner. It seems she's learned, as Hotel4dogs has already said, that you are highly trainable to her demands.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Get some baby gates and put them up so that she cannot be in the kitchen (or dining room) but she can see you. And yes, ignore the crying. If you give in, she is learning that crying is how she gets what she wants. 

If you are only feeding her rice and broth, you HAVE to get some balanced dog food. She is being malnourished. She is starving. Put down the food for 10 minutes. If she doesn't eat it, pick it up and try again 4-5 hours later, She WILL eat it eventually. She needs at least one to 1.5 cups of kibble, twice a day.


----------



## Lambeau0609 (Aug 3, 2015)

Does she have a crate? Put her in her crate at your feeding time. Eventually she will learn that when your eatting it means she goes to crate. A dog is like a baby if you keep giving in they expect you to give in. Let her sit in the crate and bark and whine its not hurting her. And i would give no people food at all. If she is hungry she will eventually eat the dog food. She has you wrapped around her finger already. You need to be tough with her or you will have a dog that is running you instead of you being the master.


----------



## BinsZ (Apr 20, 2017)

Sweet Girl said:


> Get some baby gates and put them up so that she cannot be in the kitchen (or dining room) but she can see you. And yes, ignore the crying. If you give in, she is learning that crying is how she gets what she wants.
> 
> If you are only feeding her rice and broth, you HAVE to get some balanced dog food. She is being malnourished. She is starving. Put down the food for 10 minutes. If she doesn't eat it, pick it up and try again 4-5 hours later, She WILL eat it eventually. She needs at least one to 1.5 cups of kibble, twice a day.


Can I just put something on our stairway so she can't get in the dining room when we are eating? She can see us there too. I tried giving her kibble for 10minutes and remove it if she doesn't eat and usually she doesn't eat it unless I kept the kibble in the place for a very long time till she's hungry and she can't get any food. That time she became very thin because of trying that method.


----------



## BinsZ (Apr 20, 2017)

Lambeau0609 said:


> Does she have a crate? Put her in her crate at your feeding time. Eventually she will learn that when your eatting it means she goes to crate. A dog is like a baby if you keep giving in they expect you to give in. Let her sit in the crate and bark and whine its not hurting her. And i would give no people food at all. If she is hungry she will eventually eat the dog food. She has you wrapped around her finger already. You need to be tough with her or you will have a dog that is running you instead of you being the master.


She doesn't have a crate. I'll just block the way on our dining room so she can't get in but she can see us there. Will this be fine?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

BinsZ said:


> She doesn't have a crate. I'll just block the way on our dining room so she can't get in but she can see us there. Will this be fine?


Yes that's fine.


----------



## BinsZ (Apr 20, 2017)

mylissyk said:


> BinsZ said:
> 
> 
> > She doesn't have a crate. I'll just block the way on our dining room so she can't get in but she can see us there. Will this be fine?
> ...


How about leashing her where she can see us? I am trying that right now and she stops whining after 5-10mins and makes the sad face.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't like the idea of tying her with the leash. She can get tangled, or chew through the leash. I think a crate or a gated space is better.


----------



## BinsZ (Apr 20, 2017)

mylissyk said:


> I don't like the idea of tying her with the leash. She can get tangled, or chew through the leash. I think a crate or a gated space is better.


She doesn't. She just lie down then whine for 5-10mins and stop.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

BinsZ said:


> Can I just put something on our stairway so she can't get in the dining room when we are eating? She can see us there too. *I tried giving her kibble for 10minutes and remove it if she doesn't eat and usually she doesn't eat it unless I kept the kibble in the place for a very long time till she's hungry and she can't get any food.* That time she became very thin because of trying that method.


Keeping it down for a long time is the problem. You are teaching her that she can choose when to eat. Put it down 10 minutes, then pick it up. Don't put it down again for 4-5 hours. Leave it for 10 minutes. She will eventually learn that she better eat when you put it down, or it will disappear. You have created a bad habit - it will take some time to undo.


----------

